# What WATT amp do I need?



## JamesCarter (May 9, 2011)

I have two Sony Explod subs each has 350 RMS and 1200Peak what WATT amp would I need?

Thanks
James


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

Any amp with at least 800 rms will work, I would recommend Rockford p1000bd, alpine mrp1000 or kicker 1000.1


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

lol, no....i disagree....
Sony is not that good,but if you go by RMS(which you should, never go by MAX/Peak), get an amp that is no more than 700watts. Anything more and you chance blowing them. 
Best thing to do, would be get a Sony Xplod amp that puts out closest to 700watts RMS.
In the case of Sony,its best to match Sony with Sony


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

If you run an amp that is 700rms with subs that are 700rms you have the amp always working too hard it is better to have an amp that is more then 700rms so you can turn it down and are not over working that amp risking blowing it. It's always better to have more then you need so the amp can easily handle the load.


----------



## WOLFMAN1966 (Sep 2, 2006)

I agree with car geek, just be sure not to turn the amp up TOO high and blow your subs


----------

